# Refresh continue sur mail avec un compte gmail imap



## MarKo_000 (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Après de nombreuses années sur windows (trop certainement...), je viens de passer dans la galaxie mac et faisant l'acquisition d'un macbook pro. 

Comme prévue je fais le quelques réglages nécessaires pour que tous fonctionnent dont la configuration de mon compte gmail imap avec mail. J'ai suivi a la lettre les territoriaux disponibles sur le net et je connais assez bien cette configuration puisque je l'ai déjà réalisée pour plusieurs de mes amis. Tous fonctionne normalement puisque tous mes mails et labels sont répercutés dans l'application. Il y a juste un léger pb, mail rafraichi continuellement cette boite aux lettre. Pour être plus visuel, le rond a coté du nom de la boite ne s'arrête jamais de tourner pourtant cela fait plus de 24h que Mail est en fonctionnement.

Petites questions annexes, quels sont les meilleurs plugins pour cette application? Je viens d'installer widemail qui me donne une meilleures visibilité de mes boites mails. Je recherche un plugin qui me permettent d'afficher les réponses a un mail dans un seul sujet (facon gmail ou postbox). Mais aussi un widget pour vérifier l'arriver de messages sans que Mail soit lancé.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et vos réponses

P.s: désolé pour l'orthographe, je ne maitrise pas tous les accents de mon clavier Qwerty americain


----------



## MarKo_000 (2 Février 2010)

personne n'a une idée??...


----------



## pascalformac (2 Février 2010)

bonjour

il y a déjà plusieurs fils sur ce genre de souci

la technique usuelle et qui marche est
1- fermer mail

2- virer les fichiers dans la session suivants:
les caches Mail

3- virer le ou les envelope index

4- relancer Mail

--
edit rappel 
c'est un forum Mac
or ton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ne parle pas de mac


----------



## MarKo_000 (3 Février 2010)

tjs personne??? 
La je suis vraiment perdu...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2010)

MarKo_000 a dit:


> tjs personne???


changer de lunettes
car
1- je t'ai répondu
2- j'ai donné les manips
3- c'est déjà traité  en archives


----------



## MarKo_000 (4 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> changer de lunettes
> car
> 1- je t'ai répondu
> 2- j'ai donné les manips
> 3- c'est déjà traité  en archives



Woaw!!!... Merci de t'inquiéter de mes problèmes oculaire... Tu m'as répondu c'est sur mais: 
1. J'ai relancer plusieurs fois Mail.app sans succès 
2. Je pense avoir fait ce que tu m'as conseillé dans les points 2,3 et 4 mais j'aimerai plus de précision a ce sujet, je suis nouveau dans le monde mac.
3. Avant de poster j'ai fait des recherches à propos de mon pb et je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses surement par manque de connaissances. Désolé je n'ai pas le temps de passer ma vie sur des forums de discussions...
4. Je sollicite ton aide car je pensé que la communauté mac était plus solidaire
5. Comme tu dis dossier traité!! mais avez-vous pensé à remplir les formulaires 18b et 125z? pensez bien à les renvoyer à services dans les plus brefs délais... Trés administratif tous cela...

Bref comme je pense que tu n'aime pas perdre ton temps et moi non plus, je vais trouver une autre façon de régler mon pb.

bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2010)

qu'est ce que tu veux que je te dise?

j'ai donné les manips
caches Mail  et  le ou les envelope index

c'est très simple à faire 
fais le!


----------



## MarKo_000 (4 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> qu'est ce que tu veux que je te dise?
> 
> j'ai donné les manips
> caches Mail  et  le ou les envelope index
> ...



Comme je te l'ai dis je pense avoir réalisé les manips que tu m'as donné. Mais je ne suis pas sur puisque le pb persiste, peut tu me donner le chemin d'acces au cache et enveloppes.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Février 2010)

ben tes caches sont dans les caches
Maison/Bibliotheque/Caches/Mail/'
et le ou les index là





et il est AUSSI possible que le souci soit ailleurs

reglage
plist mail corrompue
OS pas optimisé
etc


----------



## yves_de_metz (2 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
je réenchaine sur le sujet.
J'ai changé mon DD et passé de Tiger à Snow.
J'ai donc 2 sessions actuellement, et je transfert les données de l'une vers l'autre avant de supprimer mon ancienne cession.
Pour mail j'ai un soucis, j'ai bien suivi les indications de ce sujet,mais rien n'y fait.
Voila ce que j'ai:
dans ma nouvelle session : bibliotheque ->mail-> compte Pop ->message -> tous mes messages y sont en .emlx.
Mais quand je vais dans mail, je ne les voyais pas.
j'ai donc suivi les indics et maintenant j'ai un message à l'ouverture de mail qui me dit:
 Probleme lors de l'importation des messages, mail ne peut pas acceder à User/nom/library/mail/RSS car pas les autorisations.
Or pas de dossier cadenassé à cet emplacement!
qui peut m'aider pour cette premiere étape?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

ca ca sent erreurs sur les bascules entre sessions ( niveau droits proprietaire - ecriture-lecture)
il y a des sujets sur les bascules en bloc et soucis divers


----------



## yves_de_metz (3 Mars 2010)

J'ai trouvé cela dans le forum...`

J'ai eu les mêmes symptômes. Suite à une recherche sur un forum Apple US, j'ai essayé la méthode suivante :
1/ Déplacer le répertoire mail de ma bibliothèque utilisateur vers mon bureau.
2/ Lancer l'application mail (ne pas faire continuer)
3/ Renommer le répertoire mail nouvellement créé de ma bibliothèque utilisateur.
4/ Déplacer le répertoire mail de mon bureau vers ma bibliothèque utilisateur.
5/ Sélectionner continuer dans l'application mail (l'import des msg s'effectue). 

J'ai effectué cette même opération pour les différents comptes de la famille et depuis tout le monde est à nouveau "heureux"

RV

J'ai fait.
Mail fonctionne mais toujours pas mes anciens messages...
Quelle galere ce truc!
J'ai vu aussi que des messages arrivent dans " activité mail", mais rien ne viens dans ma boite.
Je n'ai que qq messages que j'au recu il y a qq temps dans ma boite me.com, dont je ne me sers d'aileurs pas.
Une idée?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

sauf que lasolution de Juhel.Hervé soltuionne un souci qui n'a rien à voir avec le tien!
là bas il s'agissait de souci Mail dans un compte utilisateur

toi tu as changé les comptes utilisateurs
je maintiens
c'est une affaire de droits sur fichiers

( bascule faite on ne sait pas comment d'ailleurs)

suggestion
 importer les archives  Mail ( via l'outil d'import dans Mail) comme si ces archives venait d'un autre mac


----------



## yves_de_metz (3 Mars 2010)

ok, au moins la solution de RV m'a permis de faire fonctionner à nouveau Mail.
c'est deja ça de résolu.

Ok pour ton idée, je viens de faire ceci:
Je suis passé par "importation des fichiers .mbox"
j'ai choisi Mail/POP.../INBOX.mbox

reponse aucun fichier mbox trouvé.
Bizarre, il est pourtant bien existant ce fichier, puisque je le vois.
Qaund aux droits, ben j'ai ouvert tous les cadenas que j'ai pu trouver, et tout passé en lecture et ecriture..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> toi tu as changé les comptes utilisateurs
> je maintiens
> c'est une affaire de droits sur fichiers
> 
> ( bascule faite on ne sait pas comment d'ailleurs)



Comme j'ai changé de DD, je suis repartit de Zéro., je voulais une install propre avec Snow leopard.
Puis via l'assistant migration j'ai recupere mes données de mon ancien DD placé dans un boitier.

Le deuxieme compte utilisateur s'est donc créé tout seul.
Pour l'instant j'ai effectivement tout en double avant de supprimer le compte qui ne me servira plus. mais tant que tout n'est pas OK je ne le supprime pas, c'est plus prudent je crois...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

c'est pas si simple
d'autant que 
tiger à une gestion de droits
snow une autre
et qu'en theorie les fichiers de session1 sont la propriété de l'utilisateur 1

 et qu'on ne sait rien 
-de ta bascule tiger à snow 
ou bascule entre comptes (sessions)

_edit 
t'as du sentir venir mon post
t'as edité entre temps
MDR

tu sais qu'en theorie on ne peut PAS migrer de tiger à Snow  juste "comme ca"?
( voir les fils là dessus)

assistant de migration snow migre du leopard , en theorie

_

bref ca multiplie les points de cafouillages



et va voir les sujets dédiés aux changements de comptes


----------



## yves_de_metz (3 Mars 2010)

oui oui on sent venir les choses alors oups on se depeche de rectifier avant de se prendre une soufflante... ho ho ho

Migration Tiger -> snow pas Top, ben non, je savais pas tout est si simple d'habitude chez mac...
et comme tu t'en doute, on en regarde pas les forum avant d'avoir le pb...
et puis le vendeur de la mise à jour au apple store : "oui oui ça va aller tout seul"...

Mais j'ai qd meme posté un truc un jour qui demandait comment faire pour pas faire de boulettes... mais no answer, bref.

Bon j'ai fais une recherche avancée avec "changement de compte" dans rubrique internet, pas trouvé... un tuyau?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------

le tuyau c'est pour la recherche bien sur...
apres je vais essayer de faire comme un grand..


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

yves_de_metz a dit:


> Migration Tiger -> snow pas Top,


j'ai pas dit ca
les methodes varient
tu as acheté QUEL snow?
si c'est celui à 30 euro 
il est fait pour ceux qui ont leopard
pour tiger en theorie il faut le set à 100 et quelques

maintenant il y a divers fils d'arguties juridiques et  faisabilités techs là dessus
( dont certains...fermés)

et EN PLUS pour on ne sait quelle raison il t'est venu l'idée saugrenue de permuter des données

tu tiens absolument à  ne pas faire propre ou quoi?



> Bon j'ai fais une recherche avancée avec "changement de compte" dans rubrique internet, pas trouvé... un tuyau?


varier les termes et ne pas utiliser les" " mais les +


----------



## yves_de_metz (3 Mars 2010)

ben si justement je voulais faire le plus propre possible, sinon j'aurais simplement fait une copie de disque...
Mon MBPRO a maintenant 4 ans, et il y a foule de trucs qui ne servent plus à rien...

oui, le set vaut 165e pour etre exact.
j'ai cette facheuse tendance à acheter tous les logiciels, plutot que de les obtenir par voie illicite...

Bon j'ai reussi a importer les messages, il sont placés dans un dossier importation. Ouf

Mais bien sur je n'ai pas mes BAL... et pour les recreer, il faut les mots de passe que j'ai eu par courrier il y a env 10 ans...
Quelle galere !
pas simple l'informatique quand on n'y connais pas grand chose et pas bcp le temps...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

minute
tu n'as absolument pas besoin de mot de passe pour créer des BAL locales  dans ton Mail

c'est eventuellement pour modifier des BAL du compte  imap en ligne que tu en as besoin
mais si tu utilises de l'imap sur un compte c'est parce qu'il est actif utile et que tu as besoin des synchros donc tu t'en sers et tu as les logs


----------



## yves_de_metz (3 Mars 2010)

et pourtant... la seule boite existante dans mail pour le moment est la boite me.com.
Ma boite POP, avec mon adresse mail perso n'y est pas.
et en choisissant l'option "ajouter un compte", il me propose tout seul une compte avec mon adresse mail, mais il y a bien une zone mot de passe, puis serveur entrant ...et tout le bazar...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

Attends j'hallucine ou quoi?
tu ne connais pas les mots de passe de tes propres comptes adresses emails que tu utilises ?


----------



## yves_de_metz (3 Mars 2010)

ben comme je te le disais, j'ai créer les comptes il y a plus de 10 ans...
j'ai changé plusieurs fois de mac entre temps, mais la manip  avait toujours été faite par apple ( mediacash) pour le transfert de données... mais bons je peux retrouver ce courrier... en cherchant bien,et longtemps...
mais c'est qd meme bizarre qu'on ne puisse pas transferer tout simplement ces BAL?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mars 2010)

mais si on peut
en cas de migration propre
( or ici tu as permuté dees données
je repete je pense que une partie du probleme vient des droits  et qui est proprietaire

et en passant
tes ANCIENS logs sont au minimum dans l'ancien trousseau mac
voire le nouveau
soit à cause de Mail
soit parce que tu vas de temps en temps sur le webmail en ligne

et ne pas connaitre ses logs ou ne pas avoir des copies HORS de l'ordi , c'est très bête


----------



## yves_de_metz (3 Mars 2010)

eh oui, et c'est pas faute de m'etre renseigné avant pour faire un truc propre, mais bon maintenant c'est fait.
Concernant les droits et les et les proprietaires peux tu etre plus explicite?

si je supprime tout simplement l'ancien utilisateur, ca aiderai?
mais dans ce cas je perds tout ce qui y est rattaché..?

pour les trousseaux , effectivement il sont dans l'ancienne cession, mais le trousseau, pas possible de le copier sur le disque externe pour le recuperer....

Pour le reste, oui c'est bete je sais, mais maintenant je sais...
je serais plus prudent...


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2010)

et si tu regardais tout simplement dans tes trousseaux actuels?
tous 
car t'as basculé des comptes de manieres fort opaques

et comme déjà dit
il y a des fils qui evoquent la manip - rarement utile- de permutation de comptes


----------



## yves_de_metz (4 Mars 2010)

et bien en fait, lors de la migration, une deuxième session s'est créée.
J'ai donc tenté tant bien que mal de recuperer ce qu'il y avait sur ma session d'origine.
Grace au forum j'ai pu recupérer mes anciens messages

...et, bonne nouvelle apres plus de 2h de rangement de papiers, j'ai retrouvé les coordonnées de mes comptes... tout est rentré dans l'ordre...
En tout cas je tenais à te remercier d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre.

Iphoto c'est basculé, itunes aussi, contacts aussi...

il ne me reste plus qu'à supprimer ma session utilisateur qui ne me sert plus...
Peux tu me confirmer qu'en mettant l'utilisateur à la corbeille, tout ce qui s'y rapporte l'est aussi?(dossiers, fichiers...)


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mars 2010)

yves_de_metz a dit:


> e
> 
> il ne me reste plus qu'à supprimer ma session utilisateur qui ne me sert plus...
> Peux tu me confirmer qu'en mettant l'utilisateur à la corbeille, tout ce qui s'y rapporte l'est aussi?(dossiers, fichiers...)


ben tu vois moi je te conseille de ne PAS la supprimer
( à la rigueur virer les docu persos  qui sont ailleurs sur le mac et sur sauvegardes externes  de toutes facons)
pourquoi?
parce que pour le mac c'est l'admi principal ( qui a un traitement special) en particulier si t'as une naserie niveau mot de passe d'ordi et que tu doives faire un reset via dvd du mot de passe principal de l'ordi qui est... ce compte là)

et comme en plus il est TRES mais alors TRES recommandé d'avoir plusieurs comptes sur un mac  
(test , contournement rapides divers)
autant le garder


----------



## yves_de_metz (4 Mars 2010)

et bien je vais faire ça.
merci pour le conseil.
A+


----------

